# Damasko DK11 Review and Pics (Long)



## Will_f

*Review of the Damasko DK-11: (tapatalk users view with web browser)*









I decided to write a review of this interesting watch because I couldn't find much about it anywhere other than pictures- probably because it is just now entering the marketplace, and only in pretty limited numbers. For a variety of reasons, it's a pretty exceptional watch produced by a company with a reputation for serious watch making.

*About the Company:
*
Located in Germany, Damasko the watch company is a very small family run business. Per Damasko, their current production volume is about 3000 watches per year, mostly DA3X and DA4X varieties and they employ about 30 people. The Damasko family also own and operate a machine shop producing high precision components.

Starting in 1994, Konrad Damasko began the process of creating a watch company. A pretty impressive endeavor since Herr Damasko is a self taught watch maker, albeit one who's been into fine machines since he was a boy and who is friends with Helmut Sinn, founder of Sinn watches. 
Damasko began developing a variety of high performance improvements to the watch cases from the start, including high hardness steel cases, innovative crown and bezel construction, and high magnetic resistance on par with Rolex's Milgauss. While the initial watches used ETA 2836 movements, Damasko quickly began taking ebauches and modifying them, adding free sprung balances, silicon springs ceramic ball bearing winding rotors and upgrading the performance to the official chronometer standard. Starting in 2008, Damasko also began working to produce an entirely in-house manufacture movement, the A35 and the H35. In addition, they are working on developing a completely lubricant free movement. 
While so far all of Damasko's watches have been very much tool watches in style and features (pilot watch style) with blasted finish and minimum ornamentation, the upcoming hand wound model is widely expected to be much dressier.
Forum Moderator Mike Stuffler interviewed Herr Damasko in 2007 and you can find out more about the company and founder if you follow the link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/damasko-report-64554.html
*
About the Watch:*
*
Specifications:
*Case Diameter: 42mm W/O crown
Bezel Diameter: 43.80mm
Lug Width 22mm
Distance Lug to Lug: 49mm (approximate, don't have a caliper)
Movement: Damasko A35 Regulated to 5 positions and tested to official chronometer standard.
Case Material: Hardened nickel free stainless (HRC60 hardness and very corrosion resistant)
Case finish: Bead blasted
WR Rating: 100M
Antimagnetic rating: DIN 8309 Compliant
Shock Resistance: DIN 8308
Band: Rubber lined leather, padded, with blasted and signed buckle.
Lume Luminova C1 over entire dial face. 
Observed Accuracy: +1s / d when worn 24/7. Will Report positional variance later

*The Box:*

Damasko packages the watch inside of what appears to be a wooden box with a black lacquered finish and a leather lining. It smells nice, but I can't honestly tell you whether its super high quality plastic or wood or if the leather is real. It certainly looks top notch. I don't buy watches for the boxes though (It's getting stuffed in a book case along with all my other watch boxes). Even so, it's a box befitting an expensive watch.
















*The watch body: *

The watch machining is as impressive as I could ask for. The tolerances are very, very tight and the finish is flawless. Like my other Damasko, the lugs are drilled for easy strap changes, but don't expect to put an aftermarket bracelet on it: the lugs are short compared to the diameter and it's hard to see how the end link wouldn't rub on the case. The finish is darker grey than your typical brushed or stainless steel watch- typical of watches with a blasted case. As mentioned above, the steel is HRC 60 hardened, making it approximately 4 times harder than standard stainless steel, and it's hardened all the way through so if you do manage to scratch it, you can get it refinished without worrying about removing the hardening like you would with surface hardened watches. Also, the nickel free stainless used by Damasko is much more corrosion resistant than standard stainless. It's unlikely that you'll ever have to worry about pitting the seal surfaces or corroding the watch from regular contact with salt water. Along those same lines, all the watch seals are VITON, which has exceptional chemical resistance. 















The crown is made from the same material as the watch case and has a patented seal system which is self lubricating and unlikely to leak or wear out for many years. 








The case back shows the model and serial number (don't know if they're sequential or not, but mine is apparently serial number 101). As well as the water resistance rating, the steel hardness, etc. A big bonus for those of us who like pretty movements, it has a sapphire crystal on the back too.









*The Dial:*
As mentioned above, the entire face is coated with Luminova C1, providing excellent night time visibility. As you can see from the photos, the black paint on the face is actually shiny, though you can't tell except when photographing it up close or when you hold it at just the right angle in bright light. Frankly I think it looks really cool. The sapphire crystal is AR coated inside and out, and if it wears like my Damasko DA36, it's very durable.









*The Bezel:*
Like the rest of the watch, the bezel is made from hardened steel, only it's also coated with Damasko's proprietary DLC coating process and is probably as hard to scratch as the sapphire crystal. The bezel is 60 click and bidirectional. It takes a fair amount of force to move it, so its good the bezel edge provides exceptional grip. Turning the bezel feels like you're turning the indexing dial on a machine tool. Not difficult, but not buttery at all. The red lume pipe does glow, but so faintly that for all intents and purposes it's unlikely to be of any use in the dark. For those that are a little OCD, the bezel marks line up admirably well with the dial markers.









*The Movement:*















This is really why I bought the watch. First of all, it's every bit as beautiful as the pictures show. There aren't many watches in the price range of the DK11 that are finished as nicely. Nomos comes to mind and I'm sure there are a few others, but not a lot. Strangely, the rotor bearing is obviously not as well finished as the rest of the movement. No idea why. Some of the most interesting aspects aren't visible though:


Almost entirely manufactured in house
Silicon Balance spring
Silicon escapement
Glucydur Balance with gyromax style regulating cams
Free sprung balance
Rotor on ceramic ball bearings
52 hr power reserve (probably thanks to the silicon escapement and free-sprung balance)
Adjusted to 5 positions and per Damasko, meets official Chronometer Standard (I assume DIN 8319, though I don't know if they are issuing official certifications) 

Here's some pictures scrounged from the Damasko websites:






















The more mundane aspects are 

24 jewels
28,800 BPH
Self winding
Shockproof
Antimagnetic

This is an absolutely amazing set of specifications for a watch under $20,000, let alone under $5000 and from a manufacturer who produces fewer watches in a year than Rolex produces in a day. There is some debate whether a silicon escapement needs to be lubricated, but I believe Damasko does lubricate theirs (per Isabella Damasko, but language barriers may have introduced some confusion). I also asked what the service interval for the movement was. Damasko responded, "There is no special time. When the watch is working, you don't need a service". I'm skeptical, but time will tell.

A couple of odd aspects: When you set the day of the week, it scrolls backwards (from Friday to Thursday for example). The seconds hand does not move smoothly and runs at about 4 hz. It also occationally hesitates, leading me to conclude it's indirectly driven.

*The Strap:*
One of the things you have to learn to accept if you want a Damasko is that you're not going to be able to get it with a bracelet. Deal with it. On the bright side, the strap Damasko supplies is very well made. It's padded leather with a rubber back and has "Damasko" on the underside. There is a red and white thread running along the edge which matches the dial face and hands. The buckle appears to be the same material as the watch case and is signed. There is a tongue underneath the buckle which protects the wearers wrist and makes it very comfortable. Other than the usual 1 week that it takes to break in a leather strap, I've kind of learned to like them thanks to Damasko.









*
Value:*

In my opinion, this watch is a screaming bargain. The case is a technological marvel of high performance every day watch durability. From the seals, to the case hardening, to the general quality of the finishing, it's a superb case. There are some manufacturers that come close in case quality at this price point and an argument could be made that they're equal, but they aren't better (unless you don't like the style or want a diving watch). However, nobody at this price point makes a comparable movement. No one else offers an in house, small volume manufacture movement that has all the technological innovations and finishing that this watch has for anywhere close. While I'm sure this will change in the next few years, it certainly is an amazing movement for the money, even more so coming from such a small company. The only catch is that it doesn't have years of proven performance in the real world. Yes, there is a gamble here. However, Damasko has a proven track record of producing amazing quality and reliable watches, so I think it's a reasonable bet that it will be an excellent movement. If I were Rolex, Omega, etc, I'd be taking notice and paying serious attention. 

*The Fly in the Ointment:*

Availability of this watch is low. I bought mine directly from Damasko by pre-ordering it. I will never do this again and I strongly recommend anyone interested in buying this watch wait for it to show up at the ADs. While the Damaskos were very courteous and did their best, they clearly are not set up for retail sales. Problems included no notification of payment received (I asked 3 times) No notification of shipment ( I found out it shipped after I sent a message asking when they were going to ship it) no delivery phone number on the FedEx forms, illegible address, incorrectly completed duty form, etc. On top of that, I paid shipping fees, wire transfer fees and customs duties that added approximately $450 to the price of the watch.

If you can wait, I recommend that you do, because the watch is well worth it.

Will


----------



## David Woo

wow, that's some review, thanks for taking the time to put it together for us.
The watch looks great, I'm waiting to read some feedback about timekeeping with these new movements.
Congrats on both the watch and a fine review!


----------



## TheRegulator

Congrats Will. 

#102 should arrive here tomorrow with the deployant clasp on the strap.


----------



## Monocrom

Excellent review. Thanks for the honesty in both describing the Pros and Cons.

Curious about servicing though. Is this a watch that an independent watchmaker could service, or is the watch so different that it would have to be shipped all the way back to Germany for that?


----------



## Will_f

Monocrom said:


> Excellent review. Thanks for the honesty in both describing the Pros and Cons.
> 
> Curious about servicing though. Is this a watch that an independent watchmaker could service, or is the watch so different that it would have to be shipped all the way back to Germany for that?


For routine cleaning I suspect a competent watch maker can do it. However if a part needs replacing, Damasko would have to sell the part or the watchmaker would have to fabricate it. I strongly suspect it will have to go back to Damasko if something breaks other than perhaps the mainspring. Also, I understand Damasko will void the warranty if someone besides Damasko opens the case. In the event I do have problems, I think I'm going to send it to the US AD and have them deal with the headache of sending it back to the factory.


----------



## shuie

Stunning watch and great review! Thanks Will


----------



## Monocrom

Will_f said:


> For routine cleaning I suspect a competent watch maker can do it. However if a part needs replacing, Damasko would have to sell the part or the watchmaker would have to fabricate it. I strongly suspect it will have to go back to Damasko if something breaks other than perhaps the mainspring. Also, I understand Damasko will void the warranty if someone besides Damasko opens the case. In the event I do have problems, I think I'm going to send it to the US AD and have them deal with the headache of sending it back to the factory.


Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## Lencoth

Will_f said:


> Adjusted to 5 positions and per Damasko, meets official Chronometer Standard (I assume DIN 8319, though I don't know if they are issuing official certifications)


Congratulations on your beautiful watch & many thanks for the great review |>

Although Damasko specifies that it meets the COSC standards, it is not sent out for an official COSC certification (COSC only accepts & certifies Swiss movements anyway), so you'll not see a certificate. I have a DC67Si where the same applies.


----------



## Andy S.

......good work, very thorough, nice to have an engineer's impression of an awesome piece of engineering. |>


----------



## StufflerMike

Awesome watch and review. Thanks !


----------



## Monocrom

Lencoth said:


> (COSC only accepts & certifies Swiss movements anyway)


If the Japanese can consistently produce watches that perform better than COSC, a dedicated small watchmaker such as Damasko can too.

Screw the certificate, the performance is what counts.


----------



## KUNISMAN

Great review thanks. 
I was hoping you could provide a wrist/lume shot .


----------



## stevie_b

Solid specs but lack of bracelet kills it for me.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Many thanks for the detailed review. Nice watch, and I hope you enjoy it. My DA36 should be at the AD in about a month


----------



## Will_f

KUNISMAN said:


> Great review thanks.
> I was hoping you could provide a wrist/lume shot .


Ask and ye shall recieve: Shot ISO 3200 closed down 2 stops at 1/30 sec









And a wrist shot for good measure..


----------



## Will_f

Aquaracer1 said:


> Many thanks for the detailed review. Nice watch, and I hope you enjoy it. My DA36 should be at the AD in about a month


You will love it. One of my very favorite watches. The nice thing about it is that you can service the 2836 movement pretty much anywhere


----------



## TheRegulator

#102 made it today. Folding clasp is nice, but I don't think it is hardened like the watch case.


----------



## Will_f

Looks good Ed. I like it!


----------



## Hoppyjr

A very informative and well written review, thank you. If only these were available to purchase.....


----------



## Will_f

Hoppyjr said:


> A very informative and well written review, thank you. If only these were available to purchase.....


You should be able to get them at the ADs in May or June.


----------



## keegan

Excellent review, thanks! Can't wait to have the funds to get a DC86 in green...


----------



## v76

Very nice review, congratulations for an excellent buy!


----------



## Will_f

David Woo said:


> I'm waiting to read some feedback about timekeeping with these new movements.
> Congrats on both the watch and a fine review!


Currently timing in each of 6 positions. Should have data by the end of the week.


----------



## Hawaiiwatch

You are a very lucky man! That watch is fantastic. I love, love, love, that movement finishing and detail. 

It looks as though the rotor bearing doesnt have any specific finishing at all (just polished). In fact unless its the photo or lighting angle (great photo that I think acurately shows all finishing or any defect if any) the rotor bearing looks to be actually scratched up. Surely it shows in the macro picture more and isnt very noticeable in person, if at all, but its still a shame. Ive seen videos where a watchmaker uses a special wood tool to attach the rotor bearing to avoid scratching it I am guessing? At any rate the watch is so fantastic and over the top and grand hard to find any fault in that watch!

The new packaging is very nice too.


----------



## Will_f

I noticed something today which surprised me:

Damasko's DK11 specifications state that the escapement wheel and spring are silicon, but doesn't say anything about the pallet. I thought the pallet was silicon as well (Damasko's technical literature says the A35 has a sillicon pallet). Per the below photo, it clearly has a ruby pallet. The green wheel is the silicon escapement wheel.








I suspect they are having technical difficulties or wear problems with silicon pallets, so that's probably why. This explains why Damasko said they lubricate the escapement.

Will


----------



## Travelller

Will_f said:


> ...and high magnetic resistance on par with Rolex's Milgauss... While the initial watches used ETA 2836 movements, Damasko quickly began taking ebauches and modifying them, adding free sprung balances, silicon springs ceramic ball bearing winding rotors and upgrading the performance to the official chronometer standard... Antimagnetic rating: DIN 8309 Compliant... Lume Luminova C1 over entire dial face...


Congratulations on obtaining a very fine instrument, not to mention a very fine-looking one too :-! Thanks for an excellent review - it certainly has me looking much more closely at Damasko. I've had Sinn on the brain but your review has given me a moment of contemplation... ;-) The silicon spring and escapement wheel is certainly very innovative, supporting both lubrication-free and anti-magnetic measures.

Regarding the comparison with the _Milgauss_, what's your opinion re. glass-back vs. the concept of the anti-magnetic "inner-cage"? I really hate the idea of having an exquisite-looking movement* hidden behind a steel casing, but I've been told it's the only way to obtain a high-degree of magnetic "proofing"... . DIN 8309 specifies 4800A/m while Damasko's "magnetic cage" models are rated at 80,000A/m... :-s

_*Damasko has really made the plates / rotor a sight to behold - love the "D" stamped through(?) the rotor, very slick b-)

_Last but not least, I've never seen a dial coated in lume... your picture certainly gives us a very good idea of readability but what's your opinion of dial vs. hands / numerals / indicies? Is a painted dial that much brighter (over time)?

Thanks again for the review, enjoy the watch! I will have to go for a walk downtown (Vienna) to see if I can get to handle one...


----------



## Will_f

Travelller said:


> Congratulations on obtaining a very fine instrument, not to mention a very fine-looking one too :-! Thanks for an excellent review - it certainly has me looking much more closely at Damasko. I've had Sinn on the brain but your review has given me a moment of contemplation... ;-) The silicon spring and escapement wheel is certainly very innovative, supporting both lubrication-free and anti-magnetic measures.
> 
> Regarding the comparison with the _Milgauss_, what's your opinion re. glass-back vs. the concept of the anti-magnetic "inner-cage"? I really hate the idea of having an exquisite-looking movement* hidden behind a steel casing, but I've been told it's the only way to obtain a high-degree of magnetic "proofing"... . DIN 8309 specifies 4800A/m while Damasko's "magnetic cage" models are rated at 80,000A/m... :-s
> 
> _*Damasko has really made the plates / rotor a sight to behold - love the "D" stamped through(?) the rotor, very slick b-)
> 
> _Last but not least, I've never seen a dial coated in lume... your picture certainly gives us a very good idea of readability but what's your opinion of dial vs. hands / numerals / indicies? Is a painted dial that much brighter (over time)?
> 
> Thanks again for the review, enjoy the watch! I will have to go for a walk downtown (Vienna) to see if I can get to handle one...


Thanks for the complement, Traveller.

Re the magnetic resistance: if you need the very highest magnetic resistance, you have to either build a B-field cage around the movement (what Damasko and some others do with their iron lining) Or you have to make the most sensitive parts of the movement (the hairspring, the balance wheel, the escapement in general) out of completely non magnetic materials. In the case of the A35 movement, the spring, escapement wheel and the balance are non magnetic which should provide vastly superior resistance to magnetization compared to a traditional metal hairspring and non-glucydur balance wheel, but since the pallet fork appears to be metallic there is likely less resistance than the Milgauss or other B-Field cage watches. I don't think it matters unless you spend time around strong permanent magnets. I work around strong electric fields and electromagnets occasionally and have never had a problem with any DIN 8309 watch, but I usually wear my Damasko A36.

Re the lumed dial: It's much, much more legible than lumed hands and indices. I ordered the white dial for its color (I've got enough black dialed watches), but was pleasantly surprised how well it works. I sleep very lightly and have no problem reading the time at 4:00 AM


----------



## TheRegulator

Will_f said:


> Re the lumed dial: It's much, much more legible than lumed hands and indices. I ordered the white dial for its color (I've got enough black dialed watches), but was pleasantly surprised how well it works. I sleep very lightly and have no problem reading the time at 4:00 AM


I agree with Will. I've never had a lumed dial before and didn't know what to expect.

The 11 is SO easy to read all night long. Like shadows in a lumed field, for lack of a better description, obvious even as the lume fades.


----------



## TheRegulator

Had the tool out with the tools yesterday...


----------



## tom_hanx

Thank you for the well written review and the honest pros/cons! Wear it in good health and may it serve you long years


----------



## UKBadger

keegan said:


> Excellent review, thanks! Can't wait to have the funds to get a DC86 in green...


I'm also stood in that queue. Has it been released yet?


----------



## apnk

great review!


----------



## keegan

No but they are taking pre-orders. Should be available this summer.



UKBadger said:


> I'm also stood in that queue. Has it been released yet?


----------



## kingblackbolt

Very well written review Will! You've covered the many pros and the cons (which I was a little surprised to hear about) As much as i like the new models I'm going to wait for them to be available at Gnomon before I'd consider spending that kind of money for one.


----------



## Will_f

kingblackbolt said:


> Very well written review Will! You've covered the many pros and the cons (which I was a little surprised to hear about) As much as i like the new models I'm going to wait for them to be available at Gnomon before I'd consider spending that kind of money for one.


Thanks for the complement KBB. Don't let the cons give you the impression it's not a very fine watch. No watch is perfect (well, ok, some are, but not that I can afford) and since I was lucky enough to write the first review, I tried to show all aspects, not just the positives. Speaking of positives, here's my timing measurements:

These measurements were conducted manually by fully winding the watch and setting it on my dresser, comparing the watch to an atomic clock over a time period of 12-24 hours. The probable error margin is 1 second

Crown down: +5.5s
Crown Left: +6.0s
Crown up: +6.5s
Crown right: +6.6s
Dial down: +7.0s
Dial up: +5.3s

Average rate over 6 positions: +6s
Total variation between all 6 positions: 1.7s!

For those that aren't familiar with watch timing, these are exceptional numbers. while the average of +6 seconds isn't very impressive, the consistency between all six positions is fantastic. None of my other watches come anywhere close. The average time of +6 seconds doesn't match the time observed wearing it earlier in the week (+1s), so I'm checking that again today to see if I misread the original +1 or whether my cold bedroom had an effect.

EDIT: when worn on my wrist, the watch runs right at +1 s/d, maybe a little less. The difference is most likely temperature related. COSC chronometer standards allow 0.6s/d per degree C, which the DK11 beats (I estimate somewhere around 0.4 s/d per deg C)


----------



## Hamsik

WOW. Thanks for good review!!

that watch looks nice.


----------



## ElChingon7

Great review, thanks!


----------



## Will_f

An update:

I sent my DK11 back for warranty work because the seconds hand was stuttering (common problem with indirectly driven seconds hands). When it came back it also had a new nicely polished rotor bearing. Will post a pic when I get time.


Will


----------



## Travelller

Will_f said:


> ...sent my DK11 back for warranty work...


Well, that was pretty quick, kudos to Damasko!!! :-!



Will_f said:


> When it came back it also had a new nicely polished rotor bearing...


Ha, OCDer you (...that makes two of us ;-) ) Seriously, glad to hear it's now perfection! |>


----------



## Will_f

As promised, a pic with the polished rotor bearing. You will note that the screw imediately above the rotor bearing appears to be off center. It's not. Because it's deeply set, there is a significant parallax effect caused by the angle between the camera and the watch to avoid reflection from the light source.

Will


----------



## najkun

hi Will..how about the stuttering issue? is it resolved now?
i saw one used DK10 at a preowned shop here..very nice movement !


----------



## Will_f

najkun said:


> hi Will..how about the stuttering issue? is it resolved now?
> i saw one used DK10 at a preowned shop here..very nice movement !


Yup. I sent it back to Damasko and it came back with the stuttering issue fixed and a new rotor bearing. The original bearing had some fine scratches, which I guess they noticed and fixed as well.

After almost a year I can say it appears to be a very robust and accurate movement. I eventually put it on a rubber strap which allows me to use it as an outdoor adventure watch, which IMHO it is as ideally suited for. I've used it surfing in Hawaii, in weather as cold as -35F and in machinery rooms and construction sites. The AR coating has some fine scratches now, but the case still looks mint.

Will


----------



## jerseywatchman

Terrific review, thank you! I just received a DA36 black and I'm thrilled with it.


----------



## Will_f

jerseywatchman said:


> Terrific review, thank you! I just received a DA36 black and I'm thrilled with it.


I've got a DA36 as well which I love. It's a classic.


----------



## LH2

That's a beauty!

I wonder if the current DK's are coming with the polished rotor bearing that yours got when it went in for service...

I'm a fan of Damasko, and have a DA35 Black & DA36 that I enjoy very much. Seriously thinking of adding one of these in-house movement models though. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Will_f

LH2 said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> I wonder if the current DK's are coming with the polished rotor bearing that yours got when it went in for service...
> 
> I'm a fan of Damasko, and have a DA35 Black & DA36 that I enjoy very much. Seriously thinking of adding one of these in-house movement models though. Thanks for the review!


No way to know for sure short of buying one, but I bet it does. Mine was probably the first one made. I'm still vacillating about getting the new dress watch. The only thing stopping me is 42 mm is a bit larger than I like for a dress watch.

Will


----------



## LH2

I really do like the 40mm cased Damaskos, since they fit me like a glove, and that's giving me pause about any of the 42mm models. I'll likely add a DC56/57 for something different, at least in my watch box.


----------



## Will_f

LH2 said:


> I really do like the 40mm cased Damaskos, since they fit me like a glove, and that's giving me pause about any of the 42mm models. I'll likely add a DC56/57 for something different, at least in my watch box.


Personal taste speaking here, but I like the 40 mm size better too. The DK fits well from a comfort standpoint, but I generally prefer smaller.


















Will


----------



## velvetdon25

Will, may I ask what brown strap w/rivet is that with the DK11? Thanks.


----------



## Will_f

velvetdon25 said:


> Will, may I ask what brown strap w/rivet is that with the DK11? Thanks.


I think it was this one, with some mink oil or other leather preservative rubbed in.

http://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-color/brown-straps/flieger-22mm-roullie-calf.html

Will


----------



## velvetdon25

Will_f said:


> I think it was this one, with some mink oil or other leather preservative rubbed in.
> 
> Flieger - 22mm Rouille Calf - Brown Straps - Color - Crown and Buckle
> 
> Will


Ah.. the C&B one. I have been eyeing that one but it seems like the brown has more of an orange contrast. I'm sure the mink oil has darkened it. How do you like it thus far? May I request a shot of the watch with this strap that is laid flat on the table? Thanks!


----------



## Will_f

velvetdon25 said:


> Ah.. the C&B one. I have been eyeing that one but it seems like the brown has more of an orange contrast. I'm sure the mink oil has darkened it. How do you like it thus far? May I request a shot of the watch with this strap that is laid flat on the table? Thanks!


I seem to have lost the strap. I've got one other place I can look that I'll check later today.

Will


----------



## Vig2000

Great review. Quick question: The *case diameter* of the DK11 is 42mm without the crown, and the *bezel diameter* is 43.80mm. So does the *bezel diameter* take the crown into account (i.e., bezel diameter = diameter of watch _including _crown)?


----------



## StufflerMike

Vig2000 said:


> Great review. Quick question: The *case diameter* of the DK11 is 42mm without the crown, and the *bezel diameter* is 43.80mm. So does the *bezel diameter* take the crown into account (i.e., bezel diameter = diameter of watch _including _crown)?


No.


----------



## Steve260

Will,
Great photos! What is the bracelet on your DA36? It looks great.
Thanks,
Steve



Will_f said:


> Personal taste speaking here, but I like the 40 mm size better too. The DK fits well from a comfort standpoint, but I generally prefer smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will


----------



## Will_f

Steve260 said:


> Will,
> Great photos! What is the bracelet on your DA36? It looks great.
> Thanks,
> Steve


I got the bracelet from forum member watchcat who is/was the Korean AD for Damasko. PM hIm if interested. Note though that a) the watch is much harder than the bracelet and (b) if you look closely you can see a shiny spot on the bracelet where it occasionally touches the case.

Will


----------



## kvik

Will_f said:


> *Review of the Damasko DK-11: (tapatalk users view with web browser)*
> 
> *The Fly in the Ointment:*
> 
> Availability of this watch is low. I bought mine directly from Damasko by pre-ordering it. I will never do this again and I strongly recommend anyone interested in buying this watch wait for it to show up at the ADs. While the Damaskos were very courteous and did their best, they clearly are not set up for retail sales. Problems included no notification of payment received (I asked 3 times) No notification of shipment ( I found out it shipped after I sent a message asking when they were going to ship it) no delivery phone number on the FedEx forms, illegible address, incorrectly completed duty form, etc. On top of that, I paid shipping fees, wire transfer fees and customs duties that added approximately $450 to the price of the watch.
> 
> If you can wait, I recommend that you do, because the watch is well worth it.


Just a small comment to counterbalance the above experience mentioned in the very first post in this thread..

I recently ordered my DA47 directly from Damasko as well. My reasons for ordering directly was the absence of local norwegian/scandinavian sales channels, an end price which was slightly lower than the other channels, and a estimated delivery time of only 2 weeks.

The whole procedure was without complications of any kind from the Damasko side of things. Potential unclarities or misunderstandings were double-checked at each step in the process by Nadja. I received an invoice with all the necessary information for the international payment transfer to run smoothly. Being used to shopping worldwide, I was from the outset aware of the extra costs involved (shipping/wire transfer/custom duties). As mentioned the sum total was still on par with that of the other sales channels.

I was not notified about payment received, but with the clarity of the payment details in mind, this did not cause a concern in me. I did however receive shipment notification (with tracking number) from both Damasko and Fedex. Also the shipping and custom papers were filled in correctly, so no delay or problems occured here.

The only 'problem' I experienced during the process, was Fedex not having updated their database with the current/correct local postal codes, causing a short halt (of a few hours) when the watch was about to be shipped out. This was purely a Fedex fault, and it was swiftly resolved.

Now, my experience is a year or so down the line from Wills, so maybe at Damasko they have simply learned from previous mistakes/shortfalls. I don't know, but wanted to offer this more positive buying experience as supplement to Wills.


----------



## Will_f

kvik said:


> Just a small comment to counterbalance the above experience mentioned in the very first post in this thread..
> 
> I recently ordered my DA47 directly from Damasko as well. My reasons for ordering directly was the absence of local norwegian/scandinavian sales channels, an end price which was slightly lower than the other channels, and a estimated delivery time of only 2 weeks.
> 
> The whole procedure was without complications of any kind from the Damasko side of things. Potential unclarities or misunderstandings were double-checked at each step in the process by Nadja. I received an invoice with all the necessary information for the international payment transfer to run smoothly. Being used to shopping worldwide, I was from the outset aware of the extra costs involved (shipping/wire transfer/custom duties). As mentioned the sum total was still on par with that of the other sales channels.
> 
> I was not notified about payment received, but with the clarity of the payment details in mind, this did not cause a concern in me. I did however receive shipment notification (with tracking number) from both Damasko and Fedex. Also the shipping and custom papers were filled in correctly, so no delay or problems occured here.
> 
> The only 'problem' I experienced during the process, was Fedex not having updated their database with the current/correct local postal codes, causing a short halt (of a few hours) when the watch was about to be shipped out. This was purely a Fedex fault, and it was swiftly resolved.
> 
> Now, my experience is a year or so down the line from Wills, so maybe at Damasko they have simply learned from previous mistakes/shortfalls. I don't know, but wanted to offer this more positive buying experience as supplement to Wills.


I think they have improved. For example I understand Damasko no longer charges VAT when shipping to US based buyers (can anyone confirm that?). Also, perhaps I overstated the negative aspects a bit. It was a little unnerving at the time to be spending that much money on a watch I hadn't seen in person. I've gotten more blasé since then.


----------



## Robotaz

Rise, thread rise!

So, Will, I can't help but get stuck on your comment about the diamond pallet being ruby instead of whatever the specs say.

This is my main problem with this and the modified 7750. I can't get concrete, definitive info on what each of these movements really contains. Hearing that your's doesn't match the specs confuses the issue more. And honestly, I find your comment about them lubricating this famous lubricant-free movement to be perplexing as well.

Until I can get factual information about these movements, I'm going to stay on the fence. I'd buy either in a heartbeat if the information was clear and consistent.


----------



## rationaltime

Robotaz said:


> Rise, thread rise!
> 
> So, Will, I can't help but get stuck on your comment about the diamond pallet being ruby instead of whatever the specs say.
> 
> This is my main problem with this and the modified 7750. I can't get concrete, definitive info on what each of these movements really contains. Hearing that your's doesn't match the specs confuses the issue more. And honestly, I find your comment about them lubricating this famous lubricant-free movement to be perplexing as well.
> 
> Until I can get factual information about these movements, I'm going to stay on the fence. I'd buy either in a heartbeat if the information was clear and consistent.


Not every development described in the Damasko Technology section is
used in the watches. The case back prevents quick observations, but
in the posts here I think there are no reported differences between what
is seen in the movements and the watch specifications.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## jbbusybee

I've done detailed videos of both the 7750 movement and the DK movements with Christoph Damasko.

I'll try to get these up ASAP, just lots to do at the moment.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Robotaz

rationaltime said:


> Not every development described in the Damasko Technology section is
> used in the watches. The case back prevents quick observations, but
> in the posts here I think there are no reported differences between what
> is seen in the movements and the watch specifications.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


OK, so by specs only, the big difference is that the 7750 doesn't have the silicon escapement wheel.

Do these movements have the same technology utilized in the pallet? It's odd that the technology is described in considerable depth, yet it may or may not be used. I really don't understand why it's so hard to figure out. Surely someone at Damasko can see that the specs are ambiguous.

Can anyone tell me if there is anymore modified in the 7750 other than the reinforced barrel, EPS spring, screw balance, and rotor bearings? I have wound two different Si 7750 Damaskos and they both had a very robust winding mechanism. I figured they had the a35 technology, but I don't see that anywhere. I also don't see anything about the pallet.


----------



## Will_f

jbbusybee said:


> I've done detailed videos of both the 7750 movement and the DK movements with Christoph Damasko.
> 
> I'll try to get these up ASAP, just lots to do at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Look forward to seeing them. The Damasko modified 7750 is substantially less expensive than the A35 & DU51 so with just the mods we know about for sure (chronometer performance, free sprung balance, eps spring, and Damasko rotor on ceramic bearings) it qualifies as an excellent watch for the price when compared to similar watches on the market. However, I'm curious to know what, other than being made in house and having a stop minute central hand, differentiates the DU51. Movement finishing might be substantially more, etc. with luck we'll start seeing pictures soon.

The A35 & H35 movements are both spec'd with Si escape wheels, which isn't mentioned for the 7750si or the DU51 so I would not expect to see one but it would be nice to have detailed pics of both.

EDIT: read the DU51 specifications again- it says it has a true oil free escapement. That's the one to get if oil free is your goal.


----------



## Robotaz

I read, at some point, about the escapement all being DLC coated, with a chart and table talking about various surface friction characteristics.

Do we know if any of the movements have the DLC treatment? I would assume that the A35 and 7750 are not DLC if they require lube. I assumed they were before, but I think I was wrong.


----------



## Will_f

Robotaz said:


> I read, at some point, about the escapement all being DLC coated, with a chart and table talking about various surface friction characteristics.
> 
> Do we know if any of the movements have the DLC treatment? I would assume that the A35 and 7750 are not DLC if they require lube. I assumed they were before, but I think I was wrong.


I believe the only movement that Damasko specifies as having an oil free escapement is the upcoming DU51. It could be all DLC, some DLC, SI, etc. we won't know until someone posts a review of the movement or asks Damasko.

I'm sure they've been testing various combinations of material for a few years now and the technical paper you read lists some of the materials they're testing (and possibly patented).


----------



## eddiea

Great review, excellent pics!!!


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

It's been 3-years since the original post in this thread and I'm pleased to report that I, too, have joined the Damasko club.

I recently picked up a DK11 and am generally pleased with the watch. It was, however, delivered with a scratched bezel, which is really disappointing after waiting so long for the order to be fulfilled. The AD is working diligently to correct the problem, so once I get this issue resolved, I'll post some pics (not that anyone can possibly beat the quality of Will's, but what good would this forum be without wrist shots? 

While I wait for the watch to be either repaired or replaced, I have two quick questions that you might be able to help with:

(1) The watch I received has a serial number of 77. Considering that mine was received over three years after others in this thread (who had SNs 100+), it's interesting to see that I received a number lower than those who ordered the watch as soon as it was released. It's entirely possible that the SNs aren't actually released in sequential order, but just curious to hear what others have seen with Damasko SNs. Are they routinely all over the map like this?

(2) More importantly, does anyone know what settings to use on a watch winder holding the DK11 or related model? My AD has indicated that the A35 supports bidirectional movement, 4 turns per minute and 1,500 turns until fully wound. Comparing those settings to my Omega Seamaster, I'm curious as to why Damasko needs so much. The recommended setting on the Omega is 720 TPD. Why would the Damasko require twice as many turns? Perhaps I'm misinterpreting the data, so any assistance with configuring the watch winder for my DK11 would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Will_f

TimePieceObsessed said:


> It's been 3-years since the original post in this thread and I'm pleased to report that I, too, have joined the Damasko club.
> 
> I recently picked up a DK11 and am generally pleased with the watch. It was, however, delivered with a scratched bezel, which is really disappointing after waiting so long for the order to be fulfilled. The AD is working diligently to correct the problem, so once I get this issue resolved, I'll post some pics (not that anyone can possibly beat the quality of Will's, but what good would this forum be without wrist shots?
> 
> While I wait for the watch to be either repaired or replaced, I have two quick questions that you might be able to help with:
> 
> (1) The watch I received has a serial number of 77. Considering that mine was received over three years after others in this thread (who had SNs 100+), it's interesting to see that I received a number lower than those who ordered the watch as soon as it was released. It's entirely possible that the SNs aren't actually released in sequential order, but just curious to hear what others have seen with Damasko SNs. Are they routinely all over the map like this?
> 
> (2) More importantly, does anyone know what settings to use on a watch winder holding the DK11 or related model? My AD has indicated that the A35 supports bidirectional movement, 4 turns per minute and 1,500 turns until fully wound. Comparing those settings to my Omega Seamaster, I'm curious as to why Damasko needs so much. The recommended setting on the Omega is 720 TPD. Why would the Damasko require twice as many turns? Perhaps I'm misinterpreting the data, so any assistance with configuring the watch winder for my DK11 would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry to hear about the scratched bezel. My guess it it happened at the factory because it's really hard to scratch. Hopefully it is taken care of quickly.

RE the Serial #s: I've heard a couple of times on this forum that serial #s are all over the map for Damasko. I'm sure there is a very logical and German reason for this, but I don't know what it is.

Re the watch winder settings: there may be a couple of versions of the A35 movement, but mine is definitely one direction winding. I couldn't tell you what an appropriate count is, though it winds very quickly on the wrist thanks to a heavy rotor.

Will


----------



## Will_f

I thought I would add: the watch is currently on its way to Damasko for a bracelet. Will report my opinions with pics when it arrives.


----------



## Robotaz

TimePieceObsessed, are you in the U.S.?


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Robotaz said:


> TimePieceObsessed, are you in the U.S.?


I am... Why do you ask?


----------



## pley3r

TimePieceObsessed said:


> (1) The watch I received has a serial number of 77. Considering that mine was received over three years after others in this thread (who had SNs 100+), it's interesting to see that I received a number lower than those who ordered the watch as soon as it was released. It's entirely possible that the SNs aren't actually released in sequential order, but just curious to hear what others have seen with Damasko SNs. Are they routinely all over the map like this?
> Thanks!


I'm with you on the serial number confusion. I ordered mine 5 months ago. Had to be made at Damasko which took a month. So I received it 4 months ago and its 0063. Go figure....


----------



## Desert

pley3r said:


> I'm with you on the serial number confusion. I ordered mine 5 months ago. Had to be made at Damasko which took a month. So I received it 4 months ago and its 0063. Go figure....


You could have received one made 4 years ago. At this price they don't exactly sell like hotcakes. My DA34 was only one of under 300 serial. I thought they'd have sold more than that of them!? I've been thinking about this one since it came out, but with black Arabic dial. Do you know the power reserve time?


----------



## Will_f

Desert said:


> You could have received one made 4 years ago. At this price they don't exactly sell like hotcakes. My DA34 was only one of under 300 serial. I thought they'd have sold more than that of them!? I've been thinking about this one since it came out, but with black Arabic dial. Do you know the power reserve time?


Doubt it. My DK was probably the very first one shipped to the U.S. (I pre-ordered it). The serial was 0101.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Will_f said:


> Doubt it. My DK was probably the very first one shipped to the U.S. (I pre-ordered it). The serial was 0101.


It begs the question (for me at least) ... if these parts were manufactured 3 years ago, why does it take 4-6 weeks for order fulfillment?

More importantly, with the seemingly random order of serial number distribution, it makes me wonder if the watch was actually assembled 3 years ago and has been sitting on a shelf all that time. How do you think this impacts the service/maintenance window?

I'm not overly concerned given the track record that Damasko has established, but it's just such an interesting company to watch from the outside. The slow pace of responses also makes you wonder what they're doing over there in Germany... :think:


----------



## Will_f

TimePieceObsessed said:


> It begs the question (for me at least) ... if these parts were manufactured 3 years ago, why does it take 4-6 weeks for order fulfillment?
> 
> More importantly, with the seemingly random order of serial number distribution, it makes me wonder if the watch was actually assembled 3 years ago and has been sitting on a shelf all that time. How do you think this impacts the service/maintenance window?
> 
> I'm not overly concerned given the track record that Damasko has established, but it's just such an interesting company to watch from the outside. The slow pace of responses also makes you wonder what they're doing over there in Germany... :think:


I think it's unlikely to have been sitting on a shelf that long. The watch was launched about 3 years ago. They had enough demand that it took them a while to catch up with it.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Will_f said:


> I thought I would add: the watch is currently on its way to Damasko for a bracelet. Will report my opinions with pics when it arrives.


Looking forward to seeing this... Why did you send the watch back instead of just installing the bracelet yourself?


----------



## StufflerMike

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Looking forward to seeing this... Why did you send the watch back instead of just installing the bracelet yourself?


Already explained here several times in several threads. Older models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand.


----------



## Will_f

stuffler said:


> Already explained here several times in several threads. Older models request individual fitting since the lugs of these models have been shaped/grinded by hand.


It also was starting to run a little fast so I figured I'd get the bracelet put on while it was being serviced. It's had a VERY hard life from a vibration and impact standpoint so I'm not surprised. It's been my go-to watch for mountain biking and general construction activities. Can't tell from looking at the case, though the AR on the crystal has seen better days.

Yeah I know- An expensive mechanical watch is possibly not the best thing to be wearing when mountain biking.


----------



## Robotaz

Robotaz said:


> TimePieceObsessed, are you in the U.S.?


Because Watchmann can answer all sorts of questions for you.


----------



## Will_f

I am probably speaking heresy now, but I should mention (since this is my review thread) that while I have yet to find anyone who builds a case as truly tough as Damasko, Rolex builds a tougher movement. I've subjected my Rolex to similar treatment as the Damasko (and you can really tell from looking at it) the movement has been flawless in its performance, not budging even 1/2 s per day the entire time.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Will_f said:


> I am probably speaking heresy now, but I should mention (since this is my review thread) that while I have yet to find anyone who builds a case as truly tough as Damasko, Rolex builds a tougher movement. I've subjected my Rolex to similar treatment as the Damasko (and you can really tell from looking at it) the movement has been flawless in its performance, not budging even 1/2 s per day the entire time.


Well, at least I know what excuse to use when it's time to add a Rolex to my stable... ;-)


----------



## Monocrom

Will_f said:


> I am probably speaking heresy now, but I should mention (since this is my review thread) that while I have yet to find anyone who builds a case as truly tough as Damasko, Rolex builds a tougher movement. I've subjected my Rolex to similar treatment as the Damasko (and you can really tell from looking at it) the movement has been flawless in its performance, not budging even 1/2 s per day the entire time.


Will, I keep forgetting. Which Rolex do you have again? I'm seriously considering getting my first one.


----------



## Will_f

Monocrom said:


> Will, I keep forgetting. Which Rolex do you have again? I'm seriously considering getting my first one.


The one I generally compare to my Damasko is a SubC no date. I've got a couple vintage models too, though they live sheltered lives.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/damasko-after-14-months-hard-wear-913024.html


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Will_f

So- I just heard back from Damasko. The watch movement does not need a service and is in great shape. They will be regulating it instead as well as fitting it for a bracelet. 

The Best part? It will be ready to ship back in 10 days! Yay!


----------



## blowfish89

Will_f said:


> So- I just heard back from Damasko. The watch movement does not need a service and is in great shape. They will be regulating it instead as well as fitting it for a bracelet.
> 
> The Best part? It will be ready to ship back in 10 days! Yay!


I guess the after- pics might finally be enough to sway me in for the bracelet. Hope everything works out fine.


----------



## Will_f

If I can find my macro lens and my light box I'll shoot some close ups.


----------



## macboots

Will_f said:


> The seconds hand does not move smoothly and runs at about 4 hz. It also occationally hesitates, leading me to conclude it's indirectly driven.


Good review!

4 hz means once every 15 seconds.... I think you mean 240 hz, which is 4 times a second? (Hz = x / 60s)


----------



## macboots

macboots said:


> Good review!
> 
> 4 hz means once every 15 seconds.... I think you mean 240 hz, which is 4 times a second? (Hz = x / 60s)


Never mind... you are quite correct... don't know where my mind went..


----------



## sulpher

macboots said:


> Good review!
> 
> 4 hz means once every 15 seconds.... I think you mean 240 hz, which is 4 times a second? (Hz = x / 60s)


I see you have already realised your little mistake.
But for anyone that might still be confused:

Hertz = 1 / s
1 Hz = once per Second
4 Hz = four per Second
The watch runs with 28'800 A/h thus with 4 Hz (28.000 / 3600 = 8 half (!) oscillations per second ... hence 4 Hz as Hertz is a full oscillation per second).


----------



## calwatchguy

So a few years into ownership, how do you feel about the in-house movement, which as you note doesn't appear to be as robust as Rolex's. I don't plan on mountain biking with it, but I am really wrestling with stumping up for an in-house movement vs. a much more reasonable DA4* model. Obviously, that's a personal issue for me to decide (if the in house movement is worth it), but I am curious to get your two cents as you own one of both (in house and ETA). This is complicated by the fact that the case is what appears to be the stand out feature based on my reading thus far. Although the in-house movement is obviously cool as well (a lot of thinking in circles going on here). 

Great looking watch BTW, and I love that you use your watches vs. keep them in the safe. It's something I am trying to get better about.


----------



## Macram

calwatchguy said:


> So a few years into ownership, how do you feel about the in-house movement, which as you note doesn't appear to be as robust as Rolex's. I don't plan on mountain biking with it, but I am really wrestling with stumping up for an in-house movement vs. a much more reasonable DA4* model. Obviously, that's a personal issue for me to decide (if the in house movement is worth it), but I am curious to get your two cents as you own one of both (in house and ETA). This is complicated by the fact that the case is what appears to be the stand out feature based on my reading thus far. Although the in-house movement is obviously cool as well (a lot of thinking in circles going on here).
> 
> Great looking watch BTW, and I love that you use your watches vs. keep them in the safe. It's something I am trying to get better about.


I know what you mean....especially since you now can customize a DA47 with a red seconds hand and lum pip.


----------



## daffie

Macram said:


> I know what you mean....especially since you now can customize a DA47 with a red seconds hand and lum pip.


Do Damasko (still) offer this customization?

I'm looking to buy a DA46, but would love to have it with red seconds hand and lum pip. It's this or go for the DK10 instead


----------



## Precise

I have a DA36 and a DA47. The bidirectional bezel on my 47 looks a lot like the DK11 bezel. Mine moves easily - just right.

I've wondered about the $1,860 upcharge for the DK movement. Obviously there are some people here who love it. But for me personally, it's a lot of dough for little objective return. Also, I prefer the smaller DA case.

But I'm happy for those of you that love the DK.


----------



## wtma

Precise said:


> I have a DA36 and a DA47. The bidirectional bezel on my 47 looks a lot like the DK11 bezel. Mine moves easily - just right.
> 
> I've wondered about the $1,860 upcharge for the DK movement. Obviously there are some people here who love it. But for me personally, it's a lot of dough for little objective return. Also, I prefer the smaller DA case.
> 
> But I'm happy for those of you that love the DK.


How do you say no to this?


----------



## Will_f

calwatchguy said:


> So a few years into ownership, how do you feel about the in-house movement, which as you note doesn't appear to be as robust as Rolex's. I don't plan on mountain biking with it, but I am really wrestling with stumping up for an in-house movement vs. a much more reasonable DA4* model. Obviously, that's a personal issue for me to decide (if the in house movement is worth it), but I am curious to get your two cents as you own one of both (in house and ETA). This is complicated by the fact that the case is what appears to be the stand out feature based on my reading thus far. Although the in-house movement is obviously cool as well (a lot of thinking in circles going on here).
> 
> Great looking watch BTW, and I love that you use your watches vs. keep them in the safe. It's something I am trying to get better about.


I still wear it frequently and the case continues to impress with its durability. It's definitely a keeper and because it's so resistant to scratches, it still looks almost new. The movement is one of the best in my collection. Overall I'm quite happy with it.









The in-house movement is really nice, but not strictly necessary. The movements in the DA series are also very good and very durable. I'm a bit of an accuracy nut so the in-house was a no brainer for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb.watch

Great review thank you!


----------



## Knut2

Amazing watch from Damasko. Since reports on this watch are so rare, I will add one here including my shopping experience. I myself am based in Germany.

I ordered a DK11 in black directly from Damasko on Dec. 12, 2017. Went via their Website. Price was reduced by a discount of about 2% on logout in the online shopping bin. A nice touch. This is limited to payment methods that do not elicit transfer cost for the seller (like paypal or credit cards). 
On order confirmation only the pricing of the engraved back was off. While it stated 60€ (incl. 19% sales tax) on their webpage, further contact revealed that this would be 120€ + sales tax (the former price refers to engraving backs of the DAs and DCs). This was not evident in the shopping bin, but appeared reasonable considering that the back of the DK11 is more complex (glas window). All further communication went very smoothly with 2 telephone calls and about 10 emails back and forth. Replies nearly always came within 3 working days. I cannot confirm the troubles others have described when contacting Damasko (the emails were due to clarify the appearance of the text engraving on the rim of the back). I was provided with an excellent provisional view of the back and asked to pay 30% in advance after final confirmation.

After 8 weeks and 5 days on Feb. 19, 2018 I received the information that my watch is ready (this is very close to the estimate on their webpage which states a production time of 6-8 weeks). Unfortunately the engraved case back will be delayed. PVD coating is done in batches and out of doors. Thus a certain number of parts to be coated must accumulate for their costs not to become prohibitive. They made the very reasonable offer to send the watch now and exchange the back as soon as it is produced. Gives me the chance to wear the watch some time and have it regulated if it is off in any way. In total very agreeable and prompt communication to date.

The final invoice will be sent to me and after paying the watch it will be off! Yipee! 
Looking forward to reporting more when the watch arrives.


----------



## Knut2

Correction: Order date was Dec. 21 2017 (just in case someone counts the weeks ...)


----------



## GreatScott

Duplicate, sorry


----------



## GreatScott

Can’t wait to see it. In the meantime can you post a mock-up shot?


----------



## verreauxi

Terrific review. Many thanks for sharing. I've had my eye on this particular model for awhile. The one thing that I just can't get past is that superfluous "Si" on the dial. It totally ruins the otherwise lovely aesthetic. I had even thought of contacting Damasko to see if I could get this watch but without the "Si" on the dial. But those movement shots are really what makes the watch. Great stuff.


----------



## SJR3

Old but good thread. Looking forward to receiving my first Damasko tomorrow.

Am I the only one who sees the red "Si" on the dial and all I think of is "yes" in Spanish?! :-d Perhaps it's just because I grew up in an area with a lot of Spanish speakers (though I don't speak it fluently myself).


----------



## Will_f

SJR3 said:


> Old but good thread. Looking forward to receiving my first Damasko tomorrow.
> 
> Am I the only one who sees the red "Si" on the dial and all I think of is "yes" in Spanish?! :-d Perhaps it's just because I grew up in an area with a lot of Spanish speakers (though I don't speak it fluently myself).


Which Damasko did you get?

Will

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SJR3

Will_f said:


> Which Damasko did you get?
> 
> Will
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


DA46. Wish I could have sprung for one with an in-house movement but those are out of my budget right now.


----------



## Knut2

My DK 11 black has arrived. What an amazing watch! First an impression of the unpacking experience: 
To celebrate the arrival Damasko included some sparkling wine (in shock proof bottling ;-) ) and delicicius jam (to soothe your wife after your investment I immagine):









In my case the box was square, not rectangular:









The watch itself was enclosed in a black lacquered square wooden box with leather lining. A similarly noble packaging as previously described. Only the shape of the box appears to have changed:










Avid connaisseurs of Damasko will immediately notice that the bilight on the bezel is white (not red) as usual. This was a personal choice of mine: I wanted the bilight to be as bright as possible at night. The willingness of Damasko to include such personal alternations is exceptional and to be lauded compared to other manufacturers.


----------



## Knut2

By the way: I personally love the red "Si" logo. I would miss it dearly if it were omitted. Obviously tastes differ. 
The DC series has both: the "Si" logo is in black on some models and in red on others (I would always prefer the red one ;-) )


----------



## GreatScott

Very nice, enjoy it!


----------



## Vig2000

Knut2 said:


> By the way: I personally love the red "Si" logo. I would miss it dearly if it were omitted. Obviously tastes differ.
> The DC series has both: the "Si" logo is in black on some models and in red on others (I would always prefer the red one ;-) )


Agreed, the red Si logo is a staple of the DK series and would hate to see it go away.


----------



## Tonystix

Good looking watch!


----------



## Will_f

Beautiful Knut2! I’m going to wear mine tomorrow in honor of your new one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Knut2

Here some further images. Quality is just amazing. Everything looks perfect:


----------



## Knut2

I have now worn the watch 10 days and 11 hours and it lost just 3 seconds. That makes -0,3sek./day. That is amazingly accurate. The silicone hairspring seems to make a real difference. I tested for positional errors: they are lower than +/- 1 second/day around the average for the 6 positions I tested. This corresponds very well to the accuracy the original poster reported. Damasko are doing a terrific job regulating their in house movement.


----------



## Will_f

Knut2 said:


> I have now worn the watch 10 days and 11 hours and it lost just 3 seconds. That makes -0,3sek./day. That is amazingly accurate. The silicone hairspring seems to make a real difference. I tested for positional errors: they are lower than +/- 1 second/day around the average for the 6 positions I tested. This corresponds very well to the accuracy the original poster reported. Damasko are doing a terrific job regulating their in house movement.


Don't know if you ever saw the data put together by Purple Hayz, but my Damasko DK11 was the most accurate and consistent watch he tested, beating out Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Grand Seiko and others. It's one heck of a performer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

